# how do the pros pull the trigger??



## gobblinfool (Dec 6, 2004)

*just my thoughts*

There are a few pros that are great with a trigger, Michael Braden and Detmer Trillius (SP?) to name a few. My guess from taking a seminar from MB a few years back is he sets the trigger heavy--puts his finger deep into it and forgets about it, while push/pulling just like any other release.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

gobblinfool said:


> There are a few pros that are great with a trigger, Michael Braden and Detmer Trillius (SP?) to name a few. My guess from taking a seminar from MB a few years back is he sets the trigger heavy--puts his finger deep into it and forgets about it, while push/pulling just like any other release.


My thoughts as well....


Make sure the trigger is heavy. Anchor and wrap your thumb around that trigger and pull with the back muscles. When you pull, think about pulling with your ring finger and thumb, reducing the pressure on your index finger. Using your back muscles for this will make it fire very quickly and consistently....


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

My typical setup is a Scott Rhino with a spring trigger on it.


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

I am not a pro but I have put in a lot of effort to become better and one of the biggest most frustrating things is how do I shoot my release?First off it does not matter what release you use as they should all be shot the correct way.The correct way is the hard part.Correct being a surprise release.Some can command shoot a release and are amazing doing this (Tim Gillingham) being one.But few of us have that kind of talent.To learn to shoot by surprise you have to take in to account the type of release you are going to shoot as they all require being set up to how you shoot.For want of a better way of explaining this you could have two schools of shooters, active or relaxed.
Relaxed shooters after coming to full draw will relax their index finger while pulling into the wall of the bow and this relaxing of the finger will cause the release body to rotate in their hand and the shot will break.This rotation of the release is small and you may not see it happen, this does not mean they have a hair trigger but the trigger is set by two factors.you can not be afraid to put your thumb on the trigger(thumb trigger release)because it might go off.
After you have found your comfort zone around the trigger you will have to experiment with your shot until it goes off after about 3/4 seconds into the finger relaxing part of the shot.If you shoot an index finger release you have the same work to do to find a comfortable grip on the trigger and then you relax your hand BUT not your index finger,again you will have to experiment with shot timing.
Active shooters pull through the shot.
This pulling action is what causes the shot to break.
All of these shooting styles incorporate back tension but the difference is that active shooters increase the tension/pull however you want to say it.All are correct if the shot produced is done so without your brain being aware of it because if your brain don't konw then it can't get in the way.from what I have learned you can not cheat the shot.Whatever style of shot/release you commit too, because it is a commitment you have to learn to shoot it and that takes time and effort, you cant buy a great shot.And now my finger is tired from all this hunt and peck typing.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind, is that there is no "one" perfect way to set a release off. The basic concepts of back tension should be prevelant in whatever manner that you use that you can repeat. If you can do it by commanding it and you can do that consistently, by all mean command the shot! 

Just as we have to adapt the bow to fit our bodies, we need to adapt the technique to the shooter. If your football team has a lot of speed, but can't pass....run the option! One thing I have always hated to see is someone struggling with trying to conform to something that doesn't fit them. This applies to coaches as well...a great coach makes a great shooter by adapting to the strengths of the student and minimizing weaknesses!

One more thing....all this talk of "subconciously" doing something is deceiving. Your subconcious is not going to make you pull a trigger with your back or execute anything else! What can you do subconciously...AIM!!!! When you throw a football or baseball, you don't spend time trying to aim it! You already know how to lead the receiver or hit the cutoff man, what kind of arc to put on it and how hard to throw it. This is made possible through experience. The one thing you can do is decide to throw the ball....

So realize that the spot is going to float, but know that you know how to aim. Conciously decide when to release by focusing on the pull and your back muscles. Remember that people used to ride horses at full gallop with stick bows and made the shot! 

Of course, this is all my opinion, so take it with a grain of salt or three....:darkbeer:


----------

